# Algae on Algae?



## DougC (Aug 4, 2006)

OK, I felt inspired to ask a dumb question, but here goes. We all worry about algae growing on our plants, equipment and glass don't we. But do some algae grow on each other?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I suppose it does since I have recently had Hair Algae, BBA, and some sort of grey slime covered in Diatom Algae


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Those of us who are real experts at growing diverse algae see algae growing on other algae routinely. Ok, maybe I exaggerate a bit, but I do remember seeing that happen, especially when I had diatom algae. And, when I had moss on my back wall I had a variety of algae growing intermingled with the moss.


----------

